# coiled shock cord



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I found a coiled up shock cord on the internet made by trident co. They make 3 sizes 7,12,25 foot when stretched out only a foot long when coiled. Basically attaches from shaft to muzzle making reloading super fast. I use stainless cable on mine now but was thinking of trying one, has anybody on here ever used one.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used them and do not like them. I used the longest one they had, and I still felt like it was slowing down my spear shaft, even though its light I didn't like the resistance. Also after a few times they knot up and kink in strange ways. Just my opinion.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for me....I have used them and dont like them either.....they tangle easily after a few uses but worse that that they will slow the shaft down on longer shots....I use an easily replaceable 400lb mono lineand I change mine out as needed.....

Good luck...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Coiled shock cords are a waste of money.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are garbage and will cost you many fish in the process. Stick with the windon kind.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't care for them for all the same reasons posted.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great for shooting litle fish at close range like sheepheads and stuff, but thats it.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/28/2009)*Great for shooting litle fish at close range like sheepheads and stuff, but thats it.




What they all said. Just my opinion. Not that Clay gets out there much any more. :moon 



I personally think they slow the shaft down with the weight, and drag, of the coil, on a longer shot.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa..yer right Dalton...I have been slackin.

We'll be divin this weekend for the shark tourney


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/29/2009)*Haa haa..yer right Dalton...I have been slackin.


Thats what the furry flounder will do to ya


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa ha! You said furry flounder. Never heard that one before.

Josh...your a good man.


----------



## wide_open (May 24, 2010)

Have you looked at spearfishing specialties' speed load line kit? I've had good luck with mine- it's quick and works with 400 lb. monofilament...

Ocean Rhino - Spear Gun Load Line Kits


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

used one years ago, caused me to miss a 20#+ grouper. Mine was an aquacoil, I refer to them as aquatangles.


----------

